# must be well down on my fitness!!



## gavroche (6 Apr 2012)

Last week and this morning. I went for a ride following the same route on both occasions. The trouble is that both times, I failed to ride up this hill and had to walk it. 
Last September, I could ride it, although with a lot of effort and panting! It is not very long, probably only 150 metres but quite steep. So I am very disappointed with my fitness level.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Apr 2012)

Don't worry, the wind was against you


----------



## G-Zero (7 Apr 2012)

gavroche said:


> Last week and this morning. I went for a ride following the same route on both occasions. The trouble is that both times, I failed to ride up this hill and had to walk it.
> Last September, I could ride it, although with a lot of effort and panting! It is not very long, probably only 150 metres but quite steep. So I am very disappointed with my fitness level.


 
I expect that most leisure rider's fitness levels drop through the winter, with shorter days and poorer weather resulting in fewer opportunities to get out riding.

Channel your disappointment back in to determination to build your fitness back up and you'll be there in no time


----------



## BrumJim (7 Apr 2012)

Try a harder hill. There is a psychological and physical barrier on this one. If you conquer a bigger hill, and then come back to this one, it will seem easy. It'll also improve your technique and pacing.


----------



## Fubar (8 Apr 2012)

gavroche said:


> Last week and this morning. I went for a ride following the same route on both occasions. The trouble is that both times, I failed to ride up this hill and had to walk it.
> Last September, I could ride it, although with a lot of effort and panting! It is not very long, probably only 150 metres but quite steep. So I am very disappointed with my fitness level.


 
I'd say avoid the hill for now, build up your fitness then blitz it in a month or two - you'll feel brilliant once you've done it!


----------



## Terry Kay (9 Apr 2012)

I get that day to day! Things that affect me are sleep night before, what I've eaten, wind, traffic...
Some days the hills are a breeze and others they are a struggle? Though overall they're getting easier..


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2012)

must admit todays commute was a kot harder than the last time 7 days ago


----------



## PurplePoodle (10 Apr 2012)

The other day I struggled up a steep hill after only cycling 2 miles at the most.. Today I cycle over 7 miles and go up the hill no problem even though it was windy!


----------

